# Your Other Interests!



## enlightenment

8) As it says on the tin!


----------



## enlightenment

I like them all!

But I would go with philosophy, and perhaps politics.

You?


----------



## Asa

Entomologist.


----------



## Rick

Hmmm. Well not many of mine are on that list.

animals

astronomy

history

fitness

weapons

the outdoors


----------



## enlightenment

> Hmmm. Well not many of mine are on that list. animals
> 
> astronomy
> 
> history
> 
> fitness
> 
> weapons
> 
> the outdoors


History was there, Rick, look, look, it is there!!!!

Weapons?

Example?

:shock:


----------



## Asa

Rick's da tough man.  

I've always been interested in astronomy, but not good at it.


----------



## Rick

> Hmmm. Well not many of mine are on that list. animals
> 
> astronomy
> 
> history
> 
> fitness
> 
> weapons
> 
> the outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> History was there, Rick, look, look, it is there!!!!
> 
> Weapons?
> 
> Example?
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

I said not many of mine were there. Didn't say none were. Weapons typically =guns.


----------



## enlightenment

> Hmmm. Well not many of mine are on that list. animals
> 
> astronomy
> 
> history
> 
> fitness
> 
> weapons
> 
> the outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> History was there, Rick, look, look, it is there!!!!
> 
> Weapons?
> 
> Example?
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said not many of mine were there. Didn't say none were. Weapons typically =guns.
Click to expand...

Okay Rick, guns.

What interest you about guns in particular?

Steve


----------



## robo mantis

He was in the army. I think he shoots at shooting ranges. Am i right Rick?


----------



## Rick

> He was in the army. I think he shoots at shooting ranges. Am i right Rick?


Yep. Always been around guns since I was a kid. Hunting, recreational shooting, self defense, etc.


----------



## enlightenment

Okay Rick, thanks

Keep them coming, people...


----------



## robo mantis

I like swimming, drumming and camping


----------



## enlightenment

> I like swimming, drumming and camping


Got your PM mate, tried to reply, however ,there is something wrong with the PM facility?

:?


----------



## Asa

It goes down occasionally. I forgot, I do flute, piano, and guitar. A weird combination, I know.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I shoot also Rick, usually a 357 and sometimes I shoot with my son and his rifles out back. Sometimes I shoot with my brother in Tn. But all and all I do not get to do it much anymore


----------



## AFK

i don't have any other interests. my whole life revolves around mantises and all things mantis-related


----------



## Rick

> i don't have any other interests. my whole life revolves around mantises and all things mantis-related


Sounds boring and hard to believe.


----------



## randyardvark

art...painting/drawing crafty bits i love it... at clay mind


----------



## ddvw123abc

I enjoy Entomology, Drawing, Photography, Drumming, and Gaming. I play Monster and Me, Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction, Age of Mythology and other games.


----------



## Ian

> i don't have any other interests. my whole life revolves around mantises and all things mantis-related


You know, I have the same problem


----------



## AFK

p.s. the last time i owned a mantis was about 15 years ago. i actually mostly DJ and knit.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> p.s. the last time i owned a mantis was about 15 years ago. i actually mostly DJ and knit.


Ahahaha!



> I enjoy Entomology, Drawing, Photography, Drumming, and Gaming. I play Monster and Me, Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction, Age of Mythology and other games.


Woops Photography is great! I like games such as Vietcong, Battlefield2 Americas Army, Black Hawk Down and Armed Assualt...

Fitness too, Air rifling and Airsoft, Sailing oh an wheres the sleeping option! :wink:


----------



## Sparky

OO! OO! I wanna put something!

I like playing the guitar and piano and the electric guitar.

I like skateboarding and getting hurt. (thats the fun part)

I also have some carnivorous plants. Venus Flytrap, Sundew, and a Nepenthes.

I like to wear black.

I like long walks on the beach,

I live in a green house

my identification number is 10800761

and my 1st sargent's first name is Nelly

and congratulations, im a boy


----------



## Kriss

I chose Business, after inverts its the next thing that takes up most of time.


----------



## Jenn

None of mine are on the list.

Painting (pastels and oil)

Cars (got my Dart back)  

Drag racing

Photography

quilting

my gardens (yard work)

Animals ( i have to many)


----------



## bubforever

I'm big on fishing, ping pong, paintballing, and videogames.


----------



## Rory

I like chemistry (the bangs  ) and predators as I like to watch things get savagely killed (aslong as it's a cricket  

I also love rollercoasters :shock:


----------



## enlightenment

> I like chemistry (the bangs  ) and *predators as I like to watch things get savagely killed (aslong as it's a cricket *  I also love rollercoasters :shock:


I recently bought what is called an Egyptian Predator Beetle.

About an inch and a half long, with black and white markings.

If you can get one of these, do so, as they are almost robotic, ruthless, relentless, and mechanical.

First off, they will literally chase down their prey, they can run at around 5mph.

Second, when they attack the cricket, it was a sight that surpasses that of any Praying Mantis that I have had.


----------



## Rory

enlightenment are you on RFUK? I saw a thread about them, are they those black and white things? Always loved them


----------



## enlightenment

> enlightenment are you on RFUK? I saw a thread about them, are they those black and white things? Always loved them


I am mate.

And those beetles are nuts!


----------



## Ian

My interestes compromise of mainly:

Making money (I do loads of buying and selling)

Web design/maintenance/SEO

Photography

School work (have my A levels coming up soon, which should be more than enough!)

Generally going down town with da peeps, camping out, getting smashed &lt; -(only on an occasion  )

Keeping/rearing/breeding exotic inverts and reptiles

And most of all, sleeping.


----------



## Deutschherper

Other: Herping, foreign languages, and other random stuff.


----------



## OGIGA

> My interestes compromise of mainly:Making money (I do loads of buying and selling)
> 
> Web design/maintenance/SEO
> 
> Photography
> 
> School work (have my A levels coming up soon, which should be more than enough!)
> 
> Generally going down town with da peeps, camping out, getting smashed &lt; -(only on an occasion  )
> 
> Keeping/rearing/breeding exotic inverts and reptiles
> 
> And most of all, sleeping.


Hey, that's like me! Except that I've already graduated from college so no more school work for me.


----------



## Ian

Oh you lucky sod! What you gettup to now then? Apart from running that hut.... =]


----------



## OGIGA

Haha. I'm working now, messing with real estate stuff... mostly loans.


----------



## enlightenment

This thread did not pan out how I had hoped!

:shock:


----------

